# Plantar Fasciitis - betting I'm not the only here who suffers with it



## Ameriscot

Seems to be quite common.  Mine comes and goes and has since 2010.  I've had just one foot giving me problems for the past few months.  Became worse in Thailand as you are expected to take off your shoes when entering any place except for big stores/malls. Hard floors are murder on the fascia.  

I managed to 'cure' mine a few years ago by buying some sandals especially designed for this.  I threw them away before leaving Thailand as they were falling to bits.  Should have kept them until I had a replacement (which I can't find).  I have ordered some slippers designed for this which should arrive soon.  For now I'm wearing my trainers with gel insoles all the time.  But going barefoot when I get out of bed makes it worse.  Slippers will help I'm sure as I'll never walk barefoot at all if I have them. 

Who has/had this and what did you do/are you doing about it?

http://www.patient.co.uk/health/plantar-fasciitis-leaflet


----------



## Cookie

I had it years ago and it hurt like anything to walk.  My doctor sent me  to a physiotherapist and I got ultrasound treatment in water bi-weekly  for about a month or so and it went away. They recommended the insoles.   No problems now, I wear Merrell slides around the house on the wooden  floors as slippers all the time. I get Merrell SoftMoc for outside.  I don't know if you can get them in UK online or elsewhere?


----------



## hollydolly

I've heard of it,  but  that's all.... what causes it?


----------



## jujube

The podiatrist gave me a pair of Powerstep ProTech innersoles to wear in my shoes and they help a lot.  I'm with you, Ameriscot....it's agony walking barefoot.  I have to have a least a pair of flip-flops to slip on when I get out of bed.


----------



## hollydolly

I've just clicked your link AS and it says.. quote '' *If you are on your feet for a lot of the time, or if you do lots of  walking, running, standing, etc, when you are not used to it.* (Plantar  fasciitis may be confused with 'Policeman's heel', but they are  different. Policeman's heel is plantar calcaneal bursitis - inflammation  of the sack of fluid (bursa) under the heel bone. This is not as common  as plantar fasciitis.) Also, people with a sedentary lifestyle are more  prone to plantar fasciitis.'' end quote

_It seems contradictory to say in the first sentence it may be caused by being on your feet a long time, running etc...then in the last sentence state that people with a sedentary lifestyle are more prone to it...hmmm which is it? _


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I had it years ago and it hurt like anything to walk.  My doctor sent me  to a physiotherapist and I got ultrasound treatment in water bi-weekly  for about a month or so and it went away. They recommended the insoles.   No problems now, I wear Merrell slides around the house on the wooden  floors as slippers all the time. I get Merrell SoftMoc for outside.  I don't know if you can get them in UK online or elsewhere?
> View attachment 15597



I have very wide feet so if I can't try something on I have to order something adjustable - like with velcro straps.  My sandals were like that, and these slippers I ordered are like that.  I looked up reviews on many sites and they get the highest ratings, so we'll see.


----------



## Ameriscot

hollydolly said:


> I've just clicked your link AS and it says.. quote '' *If you are on your feet for a lot of the time, or if you do lots of  walking, running, standing, etc, when you are not used to it.* (Plantar  fasciitis may be confused with 'Policeman's heel', but they are  different. Policeman's heel is plantar calcaneal bursitis - inflammation  of the sack of fluid (bursa) under the heel bone. This is not as common  as plantar fasciitis.) Also, people with a sedentary lifestyle are more  prone to plantar fasciitis.'' end quote
> 
> _It seems contradictory to say in the first sentence it may be caused by being on your feet a long time, running etc...then in the last sentence state that people with a sedentary lifestyle are more prone to it...hmmm which is it? _



Most commonly - age, flat feet, those who over-pronate their feet - woke more on one side of the foot rather than in the middle, obesity, bad shoes with no arch.  Not protecting your feet on hard floors.

I've heard that people who are consistent runners don't have a problem as their fascia does not tighten, it's always being stretched.  But if you suddenly start running it can be a problem.  My fascia does get stretched, but I've also abused them by walking barefoot on hard floors.  Once you get PF it seems to come back easily if you aren't careful.


----------



## Cookie

I used to walk around all over town (cement sidewalks) in flat little ballerina type shoes and I have a heavy tread -- not good for my feet.  Now I know better.....


----------



## Ameriscot

Orthaheel slippers - ordered these.  Indented heel, good arch, adjustable.

View attachment 15599


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> I used to walk around all over town (cement sidewalks) in flat little ballerina type shoes and I have a heavy tread -- not good for my feet.  Now I know better.....



I wore flat sandals - no arch for 2 solid years in Uganda.  Went barefoot on our concrete floors and porch all the time.  No problem.  Until a few months after we got home.  It was torture.  Never heard of PF, then my sister described her foot problem and told me the name and I knew that was it.


----------



## Cookie

Those look very nice and comfortable and not too pricey. Going to look for some for summer.  (btw, attachment doesn't open)


----------



## SeaBreeze

I developed Plantar Fasciitis when I was working.  I worked long hours, many times on my feet all day on cement floors.  What helped me is massaging Magnesium Oil http://www.globallight.net/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=245  into the arch of my foot.  Just a couple of minutes before work and at night really helped.  On bad days, I rubbed some in after work too.

My shoe of choice at work were sneakers (tennis shoes), when I had pain from the Plantar Fasciitis, I went from the New Balance brand, to a higher quality Saucony.  That coupled with my mag oil did the trick for me.  Now I'm not on my feet as much, but if I ever get any uncomfortable feelings in my foot, I just take out the oil.  I only had it in one foot.  It's excellent for almost instantaneous relief from foot and leg cramps too.


----------



## Ameriscot

Cookie said:


> Those look very nice and comfortable and not too pricey. Going to look for some for summer.  (btw, attachment doesn't open)



http://www.amazon.co.uk/Orthaheel-W...UTF8&qid=1425915869&sr=1-6&keywords=orthaheel

They are £47 and in the US I think they are $60.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I developed Plantar Fasciitis when I was working.  I worked long hours, many times on my feet all day on cement floors.  What helped me is massaging Magnesium Oil http://www.globallight.net/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=245  into the arch of my foot.  Just a couple of minutes before work and at night really helped.  On bad days, I rubbed some in after work too.
> 
> My shoe of choice at work were sneakers (tennis shoes), when I had pain from the Plantar Fasciitis, I went from the New Balance brand, to a higher quality Saucony.  That coupled with my mag oil did the trick for me.  Now I'm not on my feet as much, but if I ever get any uncomfortable feelings in my foot, I just take out the oil.  I only had it in one foot.  It's excellent for almost instantaneous relief from foot and leg cramps too.



I massage my feet and also use a tennis ball to roll around while I'm on the computer.  What do you wear at home?


----------



## Ameriscot

My feet got much worse the longer we were in Thailand.  Hard floors, having to slip off sandals and walk on hard floors (no choice).  I wasn't good about wearing sandals in our house and should have done that.  These fuzzy slippers won't work there - too hot!  So I'm going to make sure I have sandals/slippers for inside the house, and good ones for walking which we do a lot of.  I'll use the gel insole for my trainers for the gym there.


----------



## SeaBreeze

Ameriscot said:


> I massage my feet and also use a tennis ball to roll around while I'm on the computer.  What do you wear at home?



I'm guilty of wearing no shoes around the house at all, most comfortable for me.  My feet are large and wide, so I have trouble finding shoes that feel good, usually a wide width helps, also buy men's sneakers, they tend to run wider.


----------



## Ameriscot

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm guilty of wearing no shoes around the house at all, most comfortable for me.  My feet are large and wide, so I have trouble finding shoes that feel good, usually a wide width helps, also buy men's sneakers, they tend to run wider.



My PF gets better when I never go barefoot.  And I've always loved going barefoot. I also have very wide feet.  Often I will buy men's trainers/sneakers as they are naturally wide and fit me the best.  I think the most comfortable trainers I've ever had were Saucony.  I used those when I was running.


----------



## SeaBreeze

I agree, although I don't like the looks the best, Saucony seems to be most comfortable.


----------



## NancyNGA

I had that for several years.    Very painful to walk first thing in the morning.  Could only wear shoes with arches. Turns out it was because I was sleeping on my stomach with my toes pointed all night.  

All I did was start stretching that ligament that runs the length of your foot along the bottom every day, and sleeping on my side or back.   It went away completely.   Now if I want to sleep on my stomach I scoot down in the bed and dangle the feet off the bottom, toes pointed down.  Maybe yours is caused by something different though.


----------



## Ameriscot

NancyNGA said:


> I had that for several years.    Very painful to walk first thing in the morning.  Could only wear shoes with arches. Turns out it was because I was sleeping on my stomach with my toes pointed all night.
> 
> All I did was start stretching that ligament that runs the length of your foot along the bottom every day, and sleeping on my side or back.   It went away completely.   Now if I want to sleep on my stomach I scoot down in the bed and dangle the feet off the bottom, toes pointed down.  Maybe yours is caused by something different though.



I know having feet pointed out doesn't help at all.  I've looked online at those night splits that force your foot to be flat all night, but all the reviews say they are uncomfortable and most give up on them.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

I had it bad about 20 years ago. I wore Rockport shoes at that time and I had to pad even those with all kinds of things. Killed me to walk barefoot. Hope I never have to deal with it again!


----------



## AprilT

Yep, have had it for at least the past 6 years, had to stop the hiking trips it got so bad and no bare feet ever anymore. To make matters worse, my arches fell and I now have flat feet.  I've had all kinds of stuff done to me feet in therapy and I'm sure losing weight would benefit me, but, I'm damned if I do or if I don't where walking is concerned.  Thank goodness another round of PT starts soon, that will benefit various parts of my body including the feet.


----------



## Ameriscot

I've got flat feet as does my sister who has PF, and my son.  But my son also got it because he buys cheap trainers to play basketball in and he's very obese.


----------



## AprilT

I wear good shoes that provide the proper support, if only it were just the feet that were at issue.  The additional weight came after the medical issues compounding the problems, but the prohibitors were already there weight came after, just makes it worse.  Sort of a catch 22.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson

By the way,I got it because hubby and I were taking long walks at night in a neighborhood where we were staying on our work days. I was wearing plain old Keds at the time-should have been wearing my Saucony walking shoes but I started having sore ankles and knees because they were too squishy. Same with my Rockports. The Keds definitely were not. Also I was walking on a treadmill every day that we weren`t walking outside. That may have been what really did it-I was hitting the hard surface heel first and it didn`t take long before it started.


----------



## Ameriscot

Mrs. Robinson said:


> By the way,I got it because hubby and I were taking long walks at night in a neighborhood where we were staying on our work days. I was wearing plain old Keds at the time-should have been wearing my Saucony walking shoes but I started having sore ankles and knees because they were too squishy. Same with my Rockports. The Keds definitely were not. Also I was walking on a treadmill every day that we weren`t walking outside. That may have been what really did it-I was hitting the hard surface heel first and it didn`t take long before it started.



Yea, without proper arch support that would do it.  Especially is you have flat feet or over-pronate. http://www.sportsinjuryclinic.net/sport-injuries/foot-heel-pain/overpronation


----------



## AprilT

Mrs. Robinson said:


> By the way,I got it because hubby and I were taking long walks at night in a neighborhood where we were staying on our work days. I was wearing plain old Keds at the time-should have been wearing my Saucony walking shoes but I started having sore ankles and knees because they were too squishy. Same with my Rockports. The Keds definitely were not. Also I was walking on a treadmill every day that we weren`t walking outside. That may have been what really did it-I was hitting the hard surface heel first and it didn`t take long before it started.



The PF, yes, that's kind of how I first got it, years of wearing no support, keds and walking barefoot.  What I meant is I now wear shoes with arch support.  I can't go without or there will be heck to pay.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> The PF, yes, that's kind of how I first got it, years of wearing no support, keds and walking barefoot.  What I meant is I now wear shoes with arch support.  I can't go without or there will be heck to pay.



I wonder why I only have it in one foot.  I've had bouts of this twice before and it was always both feet.  With the weather getting nice I really have an urge to go power walking/jogging.  But I can't even do a walk on the treadmill at the gym as it hurts my heel.  I stick to spin bike and rower for my cardio.


----------



## oldman

I had it for years. I officiate high school and college basketball and also umpire college baseball, along with jogging two miles a day, five days a week. I guess that it has been about 7 or 8 years now that I had the surgery called Tarsal Tunnel Release. After I healed from the surgery, my problems with my feet were gone, except now I am getting some arthritis from the surgery that I had. Like I always say, "You fix one problem and another one pops up." But, at least now, I can run without pain and getting out of bed is no longer painful, as well. 

When I worked as a pilot, I usually flew the first flight in the early morning and when I used the rudder pedals, it would hurt like hell for the first few minutes, so I would use them like an exercise before we took off. Of course, being 6'4" doesn't help either.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> I had it for years. I officiate high school and college basketball and also umpire college baseball, along with jogging two miles a day, five days a week. I guess that it has been about 7 or 8 years now that I had the surgery called Tarsal Tunnel Release. After I healed from the surgery, my problems with my feet were gone, except now I am getting some arthritis from the surgery that I had. Like I always say, "You fix one problem and another one pops up." But, at least now, I can run without pain and getting out of bed is no longer painful, as well.
> 
> When I worked as a pilot, I usually flew the first flight in the early morning and when I used the rudder pedals, it would hurt like hell for the first few minutes, so I would use them like an exercise before we took off. Of course, being 6'4" doesn't help either.



So far I've been able to get rid of it by doing everything I should.  Hope I never need surgery.  

My son plays basketball in cheap shoes, has flat feet, and is far too obese.  He is also on his feet at work all day.


----------



## oldman

After having several cortisone injections, which would only last a few months, I opted for the surgery. I was off work for 3 weeks. I probably should have stayed off longer, but was able to squeak by with minimum pain. Today, no pain, so I made the right decision. Being obese is something that only adds to the discomfort. How your son plays basketball being obese is a wonder of its own. I don't know how old he is, but basketball is very stressful on the body. We just had an official in our high school association that was 49 years old fall over dead last Saturday while shoveling snow. He is also tall, but very slim. A very nice fellow and a family man. I was shocked to learn of his passing.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> After having several cortisone injections, which would only last a few months, I opted for the surgery. I was off work for 3 weeks. I probably should have stayed off longer, but was able to squeak by with minimum pain. Today, no pain, so I made the right decision. Being obese is something that only adds to the discomfort. How your son plays basketball being obese is a wonder of its own. I don't know how old he is, but basketball is very stressful on the body. We just had an official in our high school association that was 49 years old fall over dead last Saturday while shoveling snow. He is also tall, but very slim. A very nice fellow and a family man. I was shocked to learn of his passing.



My son is 41.  I worry all the time that he'll have a heart attack.  So far he doesn't have diabetes that I know of.  He'll get physical exams and the doctor will scare him, but it doesn't last long. His diet is awful.


----------



## AprilT

These are informative.











A good exercise video for PF:


----------



## NancyNGA

Interesting.  The woman in the second video seems almost *obsessive* about not stretching the fascia, yet that's the main treatment recommended by everyone else (as she admits).  So according to her, if I *thought* I stetched that ligament I actually created a bone spur.  I don't buy it until I see an X-ray to prove it.  It worked for me.:shrug:


----------



## Ameriscot

Thanks for those, April!  I didn't finish the second video having read quite a bit about it.  I like the third video as the only real exercise I do for my foot is the tennis ball and sometimes massage.  I need to write down a description of the exercises.  Getting out of bed in the morning is torture!


----------



## AprilT

NancyNGA said:


> Interesting.  The woman in the second video seems almost *obsessive* about not stretching the fascia, yet that's the main treatment recommended by everyone else (as she admits).  So according to her, if I *thought* I stetched that ligament I actually created a bone spur.  I don't buy it until I see an X-ray to prove it.  It worked for me.:shrug:




I'll have to go back and watch that second one see what I missed, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## AprilT

Nancy, I get what the woman in the video is saying and frankly, I'm inclined to agree with her for me the best thing the works for me is support of the arch, not so much the stretching.  Stretching parts of the foot is always going to be good, but, I can see where if the pull in the first place caused the spurs to grow, how that might be reason enough to question trying to stretch the fascia more.  I will look into more for my self, but, I haven't done a lot of stretching the fascia, but my spurs haven't been much of an issue since I started wearing shoes with arch support.  What I didn't care for and won't get again are the shots in my foot, that caused me more trouble than the actual condition.

I imagine it's different for each person and treatments will vary and work accordingly for the individual.


----------



## WhatInThe

I've found calf stretches work best especially done with regularity. Lose calves loosen up the areas they are attached to which in turn can relieve pressure or limit rubbing/irritation of the nerves. Also exercises that involve the calf help as well.


----------



## WhatInThe

A tip I learned from a leg injury is when you are seated make sure your foot is flat on the ground which can stretch the knee area along with the calf/ankle/Achilles tendon. If you are a nervous Nellie and bounce your foot up and down that contracts those muscles and tightens the connective tissue in the lower leg. Tight is not good. RELAX!


----------



## Ameriscot

I did a lot of massaging on my foot last night with coconut oil.  And before getting up in the night to go to the loo I did a some short stretching before letting my feet hit the floor.  Before getting up this morning I did all 6 of the exercises in the video and my foot only had slight pain when getting up.  Yeah!  Now if these PF slippers were just get here so I never had to go barefoot in the house at all.


----------



## Ameriscot

WhatInThe said:


> A tip I learned from a leg injury is when you are seated make sure your foot is flat on the ground which can stretch the knee area along with the calf/ankle/Achilles tendon. If you are a nervous Nellie and bounce your foot up and down that contracts those muscles and tightens the connective tissue in the lower leg. Tight is not good. RELAX!



I do a lot of exercises involving my calves and also faithfully stretch after workouts.


----------



## AprilT

Good for you Ameriscot, I'm going to have to get started on doing more of those on a regular basis myself,  WhatIT suggestions are all great too.

I too always wear some kind of slippers with arch like support or cushioning, as I said before, I never walk around barefoot or there will be a price to pay.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Good for you Ameriscot, I'm going to have to get started on doing more of those on a regular basis myself,  WhatIT suggestions are all great too.
> 
> I too always wear some kind of slippers with arch like support or cushioning, as I said before, I never walk around barefoot or there will be a price to pay.



I did have to miss the tennis ball one as I'd left it in the living room.  I've got another one somewhere so I'll leave one by the bed and one in the living room.  The last time I had this I bought those PF sandals, used the tennis ball and I was fine after a few months.  I guess it was going barefoot again that made it come back.  Still kicking myself for dumping the sandals in Thailand because they were wearing out and the strap had stretched too much.  The company I bought them from online is no longer in business I guess.


----------



## AprilT

Yep, one of the things my foot doc had said to me is avoid walking around barefoot, I hadn't any idea how much damage that was doing till I stopped.  Wearing the propper shoes and avoiding walking around barefoot has done wonders for my foot, but one slip up, say walking around for more than an hour without the correct shoes or slipper and I'd be back at square one on the pain level.

I'm going to have to go out and by a ball, but really you can use most any item that fits snug into the arch such as a bottle, can, ball is better as it can move around more, but, if you don't have a ball, you use what's available to you in the moment.  Right now, I just dropped one of my bigger pill bottles on the carpet and am using that.  I can feel it working different points in my foot and it hurts and feels good at the same time.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Yep, one of the things my foot doc had said to me is avoid walking around barefoot, I hadn't any idea how much damage that was doing till I stopped.  Wearing the propper shoes and avoiding walking around barefoot has done wonders for my foot, but one slip up, say walking around for more than an hour without the correct shoes or slipper and I'd be back at square one on the pain level.
> 
> I'm going to have to go out and by a ball, but really you can use most any item that fits snug into the arch such as a bottle, can, ball is better as it can move around more, but, if you don't have a ball, you use what's available to you in the moment.  Right now, I just dropped one of my bigger pill bottles on the carpet and am using that.  I can feel it working different points in my foot and it hurts and feels good at the same time.



I bought a packet of 3 cheap tennis balls a few years ago specifically for this. 

I was having some pain on one foot before we left for Thailand but really screwed it up on those hard floors there.  Every time we visited a temple we had to take our shoes off to go in.  Also to an office or small shop.  Shoes are always left at the door.  Even when walking up to the temples there was always a long, hard walkway to get there.


----------



## AprilT

I forgot about those places that require you to remove your shoes, guess when you know you are going be visiting such locations, taping of the feet might do wonders.  There are many methods and types of tape, I've had taping done mainly to my arm, wrist, back and foot maybe once, for feet some years ago.  When the therapist or doc did it they had used kinesiology, (KT) taping 











https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...m-not-the-only-here-who-suffers-with-it/page3


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> I forgot about those places that require you to remove your shoes, guess when you know you are going be visiting such locations, taping of the feet might do wonders.  There are many methods and types of tape, I've had taping done mainly to my arm, wrist, back and foot maybe once some years ago.  When the therapist or doc did it they had used kinesiology, (KT) taping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...m-not-the-only-here-who-suffers-with-it/page3



Thanks. I was wondering if there was something I could do.  We'll be there for 3 months this coming winter and that's a lot of hard floors.  It isn't just temples and shops where we have to walk barefoot.  The manager's office is where take our laundry to drop off - about 3 times a week.  We also go to look through the DVD library. And this means take off your sandals.

Glad I started this discussion on PF!


----------



## AprilT

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks. I was wondering if there was something I could do.  We'll be there for 3 months this coming winter and that's a lot of hard floors.  It isn't just temples and shops where we have to walk barefoot.  The manager's office is where take our laundry to drop off - about 3 times a week.  We also go to look through the DVD library. And this means take off your sandals.




I found it helpful, I've only done it once for the feet, but had it done several times for the other areas I mentioned.


----------



## Ameriscot

Finally got my PF slippers delivered today.  So far so good.  My foot seemed to slip around a bit when I had socks on, and barefoot is better.  Nice arch support and indented heel, velcro to tighten the fit.  Now I have no excuse to ever go barefoot at home.


----------



## AprilT

YAY! for you Ameriscot.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> YAY! for you Ameriscot.



And I've also added to my Thailand packing list whatever tape is best for taping my foot when I _have_ to go barefoot.


----------



## AprilT

If taping gets complicated, maybe just wearing a sleeve type of device might suffice, you could try one of these out in advance, might even be more practical.  I'm thinking of buying some especially for wearing at the beach and around home.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_2...+for+plantar+fasciitis&ie=UTF8&qid=1426261783

http://www.plantar-fasciitis-elrofeet.com/plantar_fasciitis_products.html

And something to note when buying tape about some concerns of allergies to the tape for some.

choosing your sports tape, this video doesn't feature the K-T tape, but just mentions about looking out for a few things


http://www.plantar-fasciitis-elrofeet.com/plantar_fasciitis_taping.html


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> If taping gets complicated, maybe just wearing a sleeve type of device might suffice, you could try one of these out in advance, might even be more practical.  I'm thinking of buying some especially for wearing at the beach and around home.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_pg_2...+for+plantar+fasciitis&ie=UTF8&qid=1426261783
> 
> http://www.plantar-fasciitis-elrofeet.com/plantar_fasciitis_products.html
> 
> And something to note when buying tape about some concerns of allergies to the tape for some.
> 
> choosing your sports tape, this video doesn't feature the K-T tape, but just mentions about looking out for a few things
> 
> 
> http://www.plantar-fasciitis-elrofeet.com/plantar_fasciitis_taping.html



Thanks. Those sleeves look helpful.  I thought about checking into those as well.  Especially since I'll need to wear it often and taping would be a bit time consuming. I could just carry the sleeve with me and slip it on when I need to.


----------



## AprilT

Yep, that's what I was thinking when I saw the sleeves, it dawned on me, those might be more convenient considering your travels, thought you can leave the tape in place for days on end, but, you can't wash and reuse the tape.


----------



## Ameriscot

AprilT said:


> Yep, that's what I was thinking when I saw the sleeves, it dawned on me, those might be more convenient considering your travels, thought you can leave the tape in place for days on end, but, you can't wash and reuse the tape.



I swim almost every day there so leaving tape on may not work so well.  I would need something at least 4 or 5 times a week.  3 times a week just going into the manager's office.


----------



## Ameriscot

Resurrecting this thread.  I've been wearing the night splint for months, my PF slippers at home and never go barefoot, always wear shoes with good arch.

Went to a shoe store on this trip to Michigan that specialises in PF. I bought Abeo trainers/tennis shoes and Abeo sandals. Well worth the stiff price. 

I get occasional mild heel pain on long walks but I'm mainly doing all this for prevention. The clerk at the store said a support sock under my sandal should help a lot when I'm required to go barefoot in Thailand.


----------



## Butterfly

I've had trouble on and off with this for years, especially back when I used to run.  I'd wake up in the night in bad pain.  My podiatrist taped the foot up to see if it would help, and since it did, he made me custom shoe inserts (orthotics) which helped a lot.  They were rigid, though, and weren't so comfortable to run in, but it beat the heck out of that awful pain.  My fascitis was very painful, maybe because I let it go so long before I went to the doc.  I'm an over pronator and have super flat feet, and for years and years I worked in high heeled shoes.


----------



## SeaBreeze




----------



## imp

*Is it "Spur Heel"?*

*Who has/had this and what did you do/are you doing about it?

*So glad to hear about this. here's my experience with it, perhaps the experience will help some. About 10 years ago, my left heel started hurting like hell, to the 
point I had to give up my daily walks. Small-town rural doctor was little help. On dial-up internet, I could not research much. Kept pushing, walked ten feet, stopped in pain, pressed on. Never took pain meds. Incidentally, my feet had always over my lifetime, "plated" the classical curved-inward mark when wet soles marked the floor. Gradually, the pain subsided. By that time, I had been unable to wear regular shoes, had to have EEE width to tolerate the pain. I walked more every day. This was after about a year had elapsed. Soon I walked pain-free. No surgery, no medical analysis. At that time, I noted my left foot imprinted a "flat-foot" mark. 

The pain in the heel originally, as this progressed, had extended into my big toe, so that normal walking, as the toe bends upwards, became horribly painful. Soon the toe appeared "bent" towards the others, creating a "bunion". I again kept pushing my walks. 

Took a year or more, but the pain gradually went away. The toe is cock-eyed, the heel has no pain, the imprint is flat, but I walk pain-free everyday, miles. No surgery. I still think this foot trouble is more "witch-doctor" craft than real medicine. 

That's how it went for me.    imp


----------



## Ameriscot

Imp, heel spurs are completely different from plantar fasciitis. The pain from PF is felt in the heel but originates in the fasciia. Poor arch support is normally the cause.


----------



## oldman

This is an old thread, I think. I have written this before, so I will be repeating myself. I had the surgery. All went well and in 6 weeks, I was back to jogging my 2 miles. No more pain. I had the shots previous and they only helped for a few months. The surgery took care of it 100%. This was done about 10 years ago and I have not suffered one bit since then. In fact, my feet feel like new feet.


----------



## Ameriscot

Good results for you, Oldman.

I have been using preventive measures for months now.  Using the brace at night, every other night mostly.  Support slippers and shoes.  Been in Thailand for nearly 3 weeks and not even a twinge of pain in my heel.  I wear the brace at night every other night, wear the slippers most of the time, support sandals and tennis shoes, and rarely go barefoot.


----------



## oldman

Ameriscot said:


> Good results for you, Oldman.
> 
> I have been using preventive measures for months now.  Using the brace at night, every other night mostly.  Support slippers and shoes.  Been in Thailand for nearly 3 weeks and not even a twinge of pain in my heel.  I wear the brace at night every other night, wear the slippers most of the time, support sandals and tennis shoes, and rarely go barefoot.



But just think, you could eliminate all of that nurturing of your foot, if you would have the surgery. I was only on crutches for two days and then a cane for another week. No scar, unless you really looked for it. And now, not even a wince of a pain.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> But just think, you could eliminate all of that nurturing of your foot, if you would have the surgery. I was only on crutches for two days and then a cane for another week. No scar, unless you really looked for it. And now, not even a wince of a pain.



I don't need surgery, I haven't had serious pain since for nearly a year.  The only thing that is at all inconvenient is using the brace at night, and I probably don't even need to do that.


----------



## imp

Ameriscot said:


> Imp, heel spurs are completely different from plantar fasciitis. The pain from PF is felt in the heel but originates in the fasciia. Poor arch support is normally the cause.



Well! When I had the problem, I did not have DSL, and could not do searches easily like now. I just solved one of the questions. As you say, the two conditions are different, but this:

"An *inferior calcaneal spur is located on the inferior aspect of the calcaneus and is typically a response to plantar fasciitis"

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcaneal_spur

imp

EDIT: What I have never known, is exactly what did I have, and how/why did it go away completely, before the arthritic toe joints slowly kicked in. I have no foot pain today at all, but the toe pain was excruciating when it first came on, lasted for months, but on some days, walking was possible. Had to go to extra-width shoes, to get 'em on, otherwise too painful.


----------



## AZ Jim

Wife is a retired Realtor, she had surgery on both feet years ago for the condition.  No problems since.


----------



## Ameriscot

imp said:


> Well! When I had the problem, I did not have DSL, and could not do searches easily like now. I just solved one of the questions. As you say, the two conditions are different, but this:
> 
> "An *inferior calcaneal spur is located on the inferior aspect of the calcaneus and is typically a response to plantar fasciitis"
> 
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calcaneal_spur
> 
> imp
> 
> EDIT: What I have never known, is exactly what did I have, and how/why did it go away completely, before the arthritic toe joints slowly kicked in. I have no foot pain today at all, but the toe pain was excruciating when it first came on, lasted for months, but on some days, walking was possible. Had to go to extra-width shoes, to get 'em on, otherwise too painful.



I think that what my sister has is a bone spur and she's had trouble with PF for years.  The extra arch support for the PF makes her other problem worse.  

I aggravated my PF last winter by going barefoot on hard floors here, but this year I'm wearing support almost all the time and the brace at night 2 or 3 times a week for good measure.  Last time I had any discomfort in my heel at all was months ago.


----------



## tnthomas

Ameriscot said:


> Plantar Fasciitis - betting I'm not the only here who suffers with



You bet right, PF been torturing my left foot for the past 8 months.  I've got gel cushions in all my shoes, and use a couple stretchy  slip-on support  devices.    The pain in starting to decline, these past several weeks but I and maintaining vigilance against it's return...


----------



## imp

Ameriscot said:


> I think that what my sister has is a bone spur and she's had trouble with PF for years.  The extra arch support for the PF makes her other problem worse.
> 
> *I aggravated my PF last winter by going barefoot on hard floors here, but this year I'm wearing support almost all the time and the brace at night 2 or 3 times a week for good measure.  Last time I had any discomfort in my heel at all was months ago.*


*

*This kind of problems with the feet seem to be very common, yet not nailed down into certainty of cause or effect. My pain went away without treatment beyond perseverance, my left arch wound up flat, both feet display bumps as bunions, I wear normal shoes when going to town or walking outside, but am constantly barefoot otherwise, on the concrete shop floor, patio, or on ceramic tile in the house. There is no pain, though the toes adjacent to my big ones have "bent" sideways over the top of the big toes (I can retract them and tuck them under the big toe at will). There was a time when I felt my feet were a good point, well-groomed, tanned, an asset. Then this. 

Everything's OK now except the appearance. No idea why my case so poorly fits the norm. But I'm satisfied that things could surely be far worse.   imp


----------



## imp

tnthomas said:


> You bet right, PF been torturing my left foot for the past 8 months.  I've got gel cushions in all my shoes, and use a couple stretchy  slip-on support  devices.    The pain in starting to decline, these past several weeks but I and maintaining vigilance against it's return...



tn, just hang in there. My pain was at first excruciating, could not pull on a shoe, bought special "extra-wides" for going to town. Gave up my daily 2-mile walks. Walked as far as I could stand it, stopping when the pain prevented continuing. Asked hick-town doctor about it, he suggested a "specialist" Passed, no money or insurance. The worst of the inconvenience seemed to be that my big toes could not bend upwards, a key component as I saw it, in walking. I walked like a toad, placing my feet forward toes pointed downwards, to prevent bending them upwards. Slow going, but eased the pain, I was God-dam^ned determined to lick this. 

It took over a year, I guess, changes were slow to perceive. This all came about over ten years ago, I'm still going strong, can walk as long as I care to, pain free, all day if no restaurants are passed! 

Keep at it! Do what seems to ease the pain, drugs omitted. Get a set of the cheapie under-heel inserts, I used them a month or two. Redistributed weight over new foot area. I'm not saying I'm an expert, far from it. Just sayin' I worked my way out of it, I ain't no different (physically, but mentally, ooof!@) than other guys. All our feets must be similarly-made. Hell, if I'm not dead, maybe awhile into the future you can confirm it worked for you too! THAT would make my day!    imp


----------



## Ameriscot

If you read through this thread you'll see good suggestions. I know exactly what caused my problem. Flat feet, going barefoot, no arch support. Doing stretches before getting out of bed helped. But when I got PF support slippers for around the house, proper arch support inserts for shoes and a boot brace to sleep with it got better almost overnight.


----------



## Ameriscot

TN, I've got one similar to this and it's not as uncomfortable as it looks.  The reviewers that complain about it have pulled the straps too tight.  Keep the straps loose as all you need to it is keep your foot from bending downward. It's awkward at first but once you figure out what positions are best to sleep in it's okay.

http://www.amazon.com/Medium-PLANTA...=1450940232&sr=1-8&keywords=plantar+fasciitis

I was doing the stretches before getting out of bed in the morning and my foot hurt less, but wasn't painless.  The very first morning after wearing this brace at night I had NO pain upon standing in the morning.  But I also wear slip on support slippers all the time at home, even when getting up at night to pee.


----------



## oldman

Before I had the surgery to correct my PF, I would get shots of cortisone in the back and bottom of the heel. They hurt like all get out. I also tried different slings and such that the Orthopedist gave me, all to no avail. That's when I finally threw in the towel and opted for the surgery. It's a simple procedure, but like when any procedure is done to the feet, it takes time to heal. I was lucky as I was back to my jogging in about 6 weeks. I stayed off work for almost 4 weeks because operating the rudder pedals was a real challenge for me to do without having any discomfort. But, I remember that before the surgery getting out of bed was seriously painful when I first stood up and put pressure on my foot.

I can barely see the scar. The doctor used a very fine scalpel, so the scar is not noticeable, unless I point it out. The surgery is called "Plantar Fascia Release." I recommend anyone that has the pain that I did to really consider the surgery. Mine was caused by me having third degree flat feet (absolutely no arch), which nearly cost me not getting into the Marines.


----------



## Ameriscot

oldman said:


> Before I had the surgery to correct my PF, I would get shots of cortisone in the back and bottom of the heel. They hurt like all get out. I also tried different slings and such that the Orthopedist gave me, all to no avail. That's when I finally threw in the towel and opted for the surgery. It's a simple procedure, but like when any procedure is done to the feet, it takes time to heal. I was lucky as I was back to my jogging in about 6 weeks. I stayed off work for almost 4 weeks because operating the rudder pedals was a real challenge for me to do without having any discomfort. But, I remember that before the surgery getting out of bed was seriously painful when I first stood up and put pressure on my foot.
> 
> I can barely see the scar. The doctor used a very fine scalpel, so the scar is not noticeable, unless I point it out. The surgery is called "Plantar Fascia Release." I recommend anyone that has the pain that I did to really consider the surgery. Mine was caused by me having third degree flat feet (absolutely no arch), which nearly cost me getting into the Marines.



Mine was never bad enough for cortisone injections, but I know a couple of people who needed it.  Just taking proper care of my feet has solved it for me.  My son had it for a few months because he was playing basketball in cheap shoes and he also has flat feet.  His problem was solved quickly though by buying better shoes and using the brace at night.  It's been nearly 2 years for him since he had pain.


----------



## dollie

thanks  ameriscot for the information--- my daughter is only in her 50s but she works at the school lunch room so she is walking all day--i will pass this information on to her


----------



## hauntedtexan

Have those lumps on both feet. The VA performed 3 surgeries on my left foot, but the lumps came back 10 times bigger within 6 months of the surgeries. After the 3rd surgery, the VA doctor told me I have something different than they thought and the surgeries should not have been done. I now have those wonderful Frankenstein shoes and have to use a cane because the biggest lump reformed on the middle of my instep. No repercussions for their screw-ups. Still unsure what it is that I have, but he said it is rare.....wonderful....


----------



## Camper6

Ouch is all I can say.  I had plantar fasciitis.  No operation.  I had a 'dougnut' made so that the lump was not getting presssed on .  It eventually cleared up on it's own.  They are very painful.


----------



## dollie

thanks everyone for all the information       dolly


----------



## dollie

cant spell---------dollie


----------



## LinuxCat

I developed it from being on my feet all day and night.
In the day i was standing up painting in my studio, and standing up all night operating machinery.
I was signed off my evening job for two weeks and it took another three to recover properly.


----------



## kaufen

Also exercises that involve the calf help as well.


----------



## farmchild

http://www.feetgenius.com/buyers-guide/best-shoes-for-plantar-fasciitis/

GREAT WEBSITE FOR THE SUBJECT.


----------



## Trade

Never had that, but I've had Achilles tendonitis and it was no picnic. I went to a foot specialist and after he had his office assistant run my insurance and found out that he could cash in (yeah, it was that obvious) he recommended surgery. He wanted to remove the tendon from my heel, scrape the bone spurs off that he said were causing the problem, then reattach the tendon and put my foot in a cast for six weeks. His website had all kinds of testimonials from former patients claiming that his surgery had changed their lives, but I was skeptical so I did some research of my own on the internet. What I found was that about 1/3 of the people that had had the surgery were happy with the results. Another 1/3 said there was essentially no change. And 1/3 said their condition was worse after surgery.   

So I passed on the surgery. I had been running for many years as exercise and I figured that was what was causing it. So I switched over to biking which was much easier on the injury as there is no impact. It took about a year but it finally got to where I could walk without pain. I can still press on the back of my right heel which is the one that was injured and feel a little discomfort, but that's all. These days I'll walk, or bike ride for exercise but I won't run.


----------

